# Consumers Reports 2020



## Ariensboy

If you are shopping for new..... here you go.

Question: Do you agree with their ratings?


----------



## uberT

*They also had this little shapshot:*


----------



## notabiker

Gotta love the "experts" sometimes.


Watched some "how it's made" with my 3 year old girl the other day. They were talking about big turbos on container ship engines. Guy gets to the exhaust turbine and tells the audience that it helps suck the exhaust gases out of the engine.. Thanks "experts" for teaching those that do not know any better something that is wrong..


----------



## toofastforyou

I know what a "two-stage" machine is but what's a "three stage" ?? :smiley-confused013:

Claude.


----------



## Dauntae

toofastforyou said:


> I know what a "two-stage" machine is but what's a "three stage" ?? :smiley-confused013:
> 
> Claude.


Junk LOL Actually Cub has a 3 stage with a prop looking thing but it doesnt seem to work any better than a 2 stage from many tests on youtube but I have never used one so can't really say for sure.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/cub-cadet-snow-blower-3x-series-26-in-track-1269952?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1269952&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3Iqal-WD5gIVFKSzCh0C3gBZEAQYASABEgKKmfD_BwE


----------



## SnowG

I don’t agree that 3-stage is “good for” deeper snow than 2-stage. IMHO 3-stage is a marketing ploy that adds needless mechanical complexity. Also noticed they didn’t rate the 2-stage Honda models. Was the reason explained in the article?


----------



## 71Dragtruck

I watched a company made cub 3 stage demo on YouTube and all it did was throw chunks of hard snow out of the bucket forward and to the sides into the part he already cleared making a mess, made me laugh.


----------



## Ariensboy

" Also noticed they didn’t rate the 2-stage Honda models. Was the reason explained in the article"

They call this their "QUICK GUIDE" If you go to their website it maybe more comprehensive.

They probably rate the top blowers here. According to them?


----------



## trellis

“ Question: Do you agree with their ratings?”

Only if you are trying to throw wet saw dust. The 3x units run into problems when they compress and compact snow with the sideways facing “accelerators”. Something that wet sawdust test can’t replicate.


----------



## dman2

Dauntae said:


> Junk LOL Actually Cub has a 3 stage with a prop looking thing but it doesnt seem to work any better than a 2 stage from many tests on youtube but I have never used one so can't really say for sure.
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/cub-cadet-snow-blower-3x-series-26-in-track-1269952?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1269952&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3Iqal-WD5gIVFKSzCh0C3gBZEAQYASABEgKKmfD_BwE


To be fair, they should not be allowed to call it a 3 stages snowblower. That 3 stage is not an improvement. It is a marketing gimmick. When I was new at snowblowers, i thought a 3 stages would be the best. It was also the most expensive. Now I know about it and don't like Cub for doing dirty trick. Making it harder for the new folks to buy snowblowers as well.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924

Thanks for posting this, since my daily driver is a 1978 Ariens 924 series 32” ,it’s great to see the modern day ratings.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

toofastforyou:3 stages equates to 3 seperate directional blades.....

2 seperate facing(perpendicular) auger's and 1 impeller or 1. Augers pushing snow back to impeller......2. impeller shaft auger pushing that snow into impeller.....3.Impeller shoving snow out of chute!!!!

toofastforyou: How do you like your Noma/Murray/Mastercraft Snowblower???? Do you recommend????


----------



## toofastforyou

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> toofastforyou: How do you like your Noma/Murray/Mastercraft Snowblower???? Do you recommend????


Yes I'm very happy with it. I bought it used last year and used it "as is" for the remainder of winter but I was very impressed with it's performance so I decided to restore it during the summer/ fall period. I started a thread about it in the "Murray snowblowers" section showing the work progress I made. The only thing I didn't take apart is the engine, but I've restored everything else (powdercoated all the body parts in their original colors) and I also had exact reproduction decals made so it'll look original and brand new when I'm done with it.:wink: I expect to finish the job completely during this coming week.

Claude. :thumbsup:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

toofastforyou said:


> Yes I'm very happy with it. I bought it used last year and used it "as is" for the remainder of winter but I was very impressed with it's performance so I decided to restore it during the summer/ fall period. I started a thread about it in the "Murray snowblowers" section showing the work progress I made. The only thing I didn't take apart is the engine, but I've restored everything else (powdercoated all the body parts in their original colors) and I also had exact reproduction decals made so it'll look original and brand new when I'm done with it.:wink: I expect to finish the job completely during this coming week.
> 
> Claude. :thumbsup:


Very Cool! Like the mean look of it. I believe the dash is all metal as well...like that.


oppp....just noticed your murray brute listing along with husq. at bottom of your post. Nice to have two. Dying for my second machine....missed out on a Bolens..late 80's early 90's...


Glad it is a solid for you.


----------



## toofastforyou

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Very Cool! Like the mean look of it. I believe the dash is all metal as well...like that.
> 
> 
> oppp....just noticed your murray brute listing along with husq. at bottom of your post. Nice to have two. Dying for my second machine....missed out on a Bolens..late 80's early 90's...
> 
> 
> Glad it is a solid for you.


Yeah the "Brute" is indeed a "tough" machine!… I also bought a Husqvarna with tracks last year. It's definitely a great machine but I still wonder why I bought it because I really didn't need it… :roll3yes: I bought it "in a heartbeat" without really thinking… :icon_wow2: At first, I had mixed feelings about it but I since learned how to use it and I like it a lot more now. I'm trying to sell it only because I'm almost done with restoring the Murray and frankly, I don't need two machines… but if it's doesn't sell, I'll use it along with the Murray depending on the amount of snow we'll receive.

Claude.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

toofastforyou said:


> Yeah the "Brute" is indeed a "tough" machine!… I also bought a Husqvarna with tracks last year. It's definitely a great machine but I still wonder why I bought it because I really didn't need it… :roll3yes: I bought it "in a heartbeat" without really thinking… :icon_wow2: At first, I had mixed feelings about it but I since learned how to use it and I like it a lot more now. I'm trying to sell it only because I'm almost done with restoring the Murray and frankly, I don't need two machines… but if it's doesn't sell, I'll use it along with the Murray depending on the amount of snow we'll receive.
> 
> Claude.


Were you able to find matching paint/Powder coat or did you guesstimate????


----------



## 2.137269

71Dragtruck said:


> I watched a company made cub 3 stage demo on YouTube and all it did was throw chunks of hard snow out of the bucket forward and to the sides into the part he already cleared making a mess, made me laugh.


mtd, troybuilt. cub same machine painted a different color .


----------



## toofastforyou

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Were you able to find matching paint/Powder coat or did you guesstimate????


Yes, I found the exact same colors (yellow & black) as original! :icon-clapping-smile

Claude.


----------



## gibbs296

CR looks about right to me. Toro makes the best single stage, the 3 stages are best for the crazy deep heavy stuff, and everything in between is up for grabs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I don't put much into what CR has to say about anything, stopped reading their reports back in the mid '80's


----------



## Ariensboy

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't put much into what CR has to say about anything, stopped reading their reports back in the mid '80's


I agree. I had an issue with a refrigerator recently, and the repairman said to stay away from certain brands. All the brands he mentioned were among the top rated refrigerators on CR.

I would rather have you all recommend a snowblower than CR.


----------



## micah68kj

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't put much into what CR has to say about anything, stopped reading their reports back in the mid '80's



*Right there with ya, William. CR has another use but we won't discuss it here. :wink2:*


----------



## WVguy

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't put much into what CR has to say about anything, stopped reading their reports back in the mid '80's


I still subscribe and get the magazine but one has to be able to discern what is important to them, what they're testing for, and what I want. Those are often not the same things.

Longevity of an appliance is extremely important to me, but they can't test for that, they don't have the time to buy two dozen different refrigerators and let them run for 20 years. And of course by then the data is obsolete so get real.

They place way too much emphasis (I think) on efficiency and not enough on serviceability and availability of parts. For example on another forum I've read several complaints of people buying LG appliances and having something break under warranty. But they can't get the parts for three months! *** good is that? That's a strong argument for putting all appliance purchases on a credit card. Even if you pay it off right away (and you should) all the legal rights still apply. And the cc companies will generally side with the consumer when there is a dispute like that.

And no matter if the washing machine will wash a month's worth of laundry for a family of fifteen for $1.98, if it isn't reliable I don't want it and I want - and deserve - to know about that. Ditto if the parts take months to get.

But despite their shortcomings they are still, I think, the most credible testing outfit around because they are not beholden to the marketers for products to test or for advertising space. They buy all the stuff they test and they don't take advertising. No other source that I know of can make that claim.


----------



## Bob51

I have the digital subscription to CR. I am very skeptical of their reviews.

CR stated the Toro Snow Master 724 QXE 36002 “Lacks freewheel steering (making it harder to turn)”. Right above this statement they rated Handling Excellent. I own a Snow Master and their comment about freewheel steering is wrong. So how can you trust their other reviews?


----------



## Sgthawker

detdrbuzzard said:


> I don't put much into what CR has to say about anything, stopped reading their reports back in the mid '80's


rant 

I quite agree. I fixed TV, stereo and VCRs for a while. They rated a particular Magnavox as #1. It had a new system of plastic gears in lieu of the belt drive system of old. We had to retime gears that jumped alignment so often I can still do it in my sleep 30 years later. And part of the review was lack of failures. That was the worst.

Also, Sears had electronics made with their LXI name on them, but one particular VCR was made by RCA. The RCA model was # 1 of 18, while the LXI was #18. It was the same **** machine with a different sticker on it. How do you figure that happened?

/rant


----------



## gr0uch0

WVguy said:


> I still subscribe and get the magazine but one has to be able to discern what is important to them, what they're testing for, and what I want. Those are often not the same things.
> 
> Longevity of an appliance is extremely important to me, but they can't test for that, they don't have the time to buy two dozen different refrigerators and let them run for 20 years. And of course by then the data is obsolete so get real.
> 
> They place way too much emphasis (I think) on efficiency and not enough on serviceability and availability of parts. For example on another forum I've read several complaints of people buying LG appliances and having something break under warranty. But they can't get the parts for three months! *** good is that? That's a strong argument for putting all appliance purchases on a credit card. Even if you pay it off right away (and you should) all the legal rights still apply. And the cc companies will generally side with the consumer when there is a dispute like that.
> 
> And no matter if the washing machine will wash a month's worth of laundry for a family of fifteen for $1.98, if it isn't reliable I don't want it and I want - and deserve - to know about that. Ditto if the parts take months to get.
> 
> But despite their shortcomings they are still, I think, the most credible testing outfit around because they are not beholden to the marketers for products to test or for advertising space. They buy all the stuff they test and they don't take advertising. No other source that I know of can make that claim.



I concur. CR--nor any evaluator--can spend 20 years evaluating a machine for its longevity. However, I do place more credence in CR than others for one reason mentioned above: they do not accept any advertising money. They aren't swayed by ad dollar or beholden to those who have the deepest marketing budgets. Is CR without imperfection? Absolutely not. However, they are light years better than magazine reviews who have every 4th page splattered with a plug from the product and company just reviewed within.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

WVguy said:


> I still subscribe and get the magazine but one has to be able to discern what is important to them, what they're testing for, and what I want. Those are often not the same things.
> 
> Longevity of an appliance is extremely important to me, but they can't test for that, they don't have the time to buy two dozen different refrigerators and let them run for 20 years. And of course by then the data is obsolete so get real.
> 
> They place way too much emphasis (I think) on efficiency and not enough on serviceability and availability of parts. For example on another forum I've read several complaints of people buying LG appliances and having something break under warranty. But they can't get the parts for three months! *** good is that?
> 
> And no matter if the washing machine will wash a month's worth of laundry for a family of fifteen for $1.98, if it isn't reliable I don't want it and I want - and deserve - to know about that. Ditto if the parts take months to get.
> 
> But despite their shortcomings they are still, I think, the most credible testing outfit around because they are not beholden to the marketers for products to test or for advertising space. They buy all the stuff they test and they don't take advertising. No other source that I know of can make that claim.



Your observations are spot on and is one of the reasons why I stopped being a customer. I really came to dislike their auto tests. Even the most mediocre Japanese & German cars got favorable ratings from them.


----------

